# 24K Stamping Tool



## Anslow (Mar 1, 2022)

Hey y’all, any ideas on where I can find a large 24k stamp? All the ones sold only go to 1mm. I’d like one larger, several mm if possible.
There are .999 fine stamps that are bigger but this was my first bar and isn’t that pure as a result. Still within standards to be labeled as 24k according to XRF results. Most spots on it come to .99 but a few were lower, 99.8. Thanks for the consideration! All the info on here helped me make this rather decent looking first pour!


----------



## Ray Levi (Dec 12, 2022)

Anslow said:


> Hey y’all, any ideas on where I can find a large 24k stamp? All the ones sold only go to 1mm. I’d like one larger, several mm if possible.
> There are .999 fine stamps that are bigger but this was my first bar and isn’t that pure as a result. Still within standards to be labeled as 24k according to XRF results. Most spots on it come to .99 but a few were lower, 99.8. Thanks for the consideration! All the info on here helped me make this rather decent looking first pour!


Contact www.xelexo.net. great prices, free shipping.


----------



## BlackLabel (Dec 14, 2022)

Ray Levi said:


> Contact www.xelexo.net. great prices, free shipping.


Ray,
Even if you are a GRF sponsor, there's no need to spam your advertising all over the forum.
Does xelexo offer hallmark tools?


----------



## nickvc (Dec 14, 2022)

You could in all honesty stamp it 995 that is still accepted as fine gold on the market.


----------

